# Voyager: Fantastic Voyage Completed



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

I really needed an easy build to get me out of my modeling rut. I figured the Voyager was the simplest kit in my stash. No agonizing over accurate color choices, no pressure to make it look "realistic." I did use some Evergreen strips to add a little detail to the pretty bland interior (just can't leave well enough alone!) A satisfying build because I actually FINISHED it!
[url=http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/47615][/URL]


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Great build and photography.
It could have come from the Aurora catalogue.
(but better)
Jim


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

That's a really nice version and I second the comment about the photography it very clean and sharp.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Excellent!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

What they said :thumbsup:

I agree it's good theropy to do something simpler every now and then.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Yes! Excellent! I'll be saving your pics to use as reference! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Awesome job! I built this when it came out all those years ago, when I was 9. Didn't bother to paint anything, and had the nerve to be annoyed at my sister because she said it looked like a ghost ship.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*great build..I have an original Aurora I built and still have the box..As I told Frank, after he released it...that Aurora got it wrong as far as the crew seating goes...Guru actually sat in the rear, and erica lane was in the front seat with Kidd, according to the cartoon anyway...and busby of course, was in the upper bubble..*


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Very nice and clean! The colors look great! I'll use your build for reference when I build mine.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

AJ-1701 said:


> What they said :thumbsup:
> 
> I agree it's good theropy to do something simpler every now and then.


Great job on the kit - and the quote above pretty much explains why all I've finished for the last two years are dinosaurs. Really have to finish some of my Trek models and my Moonbus! I guess I've need a lot of therapy!


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Zathros said:


> *great build..I have an original Aurora I built and still have the box..As I told Frank, after he released it...that Aurora got it wrong as far as the crew seating goes...Guru actually sat in the rear, and erica lane was in the front seat with Kidd, according to the cartoon anyway...and busby of course, was in the upper bubble..*


Not so much...

I have the entire series on VHS tape and Kidd sat in the left/front seat, Guru sat on the right and Erica has the center station right behind Kidd and Guru. Here's a nice screen cap to illustrate:










They got it perfectly, it's your memory of it that is a bit flawed.

Bryan


----------



## jbeatles62 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Voyage: Fantastic Voyage Completed*

Looks great, I may even dig mine out and start it this weekend


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Warms my heart that I'm not the only one with the Voyager in his stash!


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

You know, building out a simple kit in a few days is a great way to break out of a rut. Nice job!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Simple builds can be so relaxing to do. Every time I start one I think will be simple I end up turning it into something more complex-usually because I light it or decide to do a little accurizing. It's hard for me to just do something straight OOTB these days so I envy you that.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great simple build but you made look great. And that does sound like a good plan, do an easy one every once in a while to relax with going anal retentive on a model. I did the Pegasus My Favorite Martian and it was probably ever more straight forward than this one. Again, great job and a nice looking model.

Bob K.


----------



## JamesInNC (Sep 17, 2011)

Awesome build!

James


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

rkoenn said:


> Great simple build but you made look great. And that does sound like a good plan, do an easy one every once in a while to relax with going anal retentive on a model. I did the Pegasus My Favorite Martian and it was probably ever more straight forward than this one. Again, great job and a nice looking model.
> 
> Bob K.


Thanks Bob. Yeah, we all need a break from our anal retentiveness every now and then. LOL. 
I just might add the My Favorite Martian kit to my stash for the next time I find myself in a rut.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Gemini1999 said:


> Not so much...
> 
> I have the entire series on VHS tape and Kidd sat in the left/front seat, Guru sat on the right and Erica has the center station right behind Kidd and Guru. Here's a nice screen cap to illustrate:
> 
> ...



*check a few other episodes..

Z
*


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Zathros said:


> *check a few other episodes..
> 
> Z
> *


I'll take a look this weekend and let you know what I see...


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Brilliant overall build! :thumbsup:


----------

